# 11 Week Old Puppy HATES Walking



## Cooper113 (Mar 10, 2015)

Does anybody have advice for encouraging walking? I don't even care if Cooper pulls at this point...I just want him to walk with me so he gets some fresh air. BUT, anytime I try to walk him he just sits and cries. I try pulling and being assertive but if I pull anymore his neck will fall off. I've tried a trail of treats and I've tried holding a treat out to him but he's too smart for his own good and refuses to buy into that game. It's possible he's afraid of the cars or maybe it's the cold (but 40 degrees really isn't that cold here in NJ). Advice?


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Just a thought: teach him the word "home", carry him away and then use "go home"l as the reward.
I have no idea if it'll work but maybe!
Good luck!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm a bit stumped. It could be the cold, though---while it's not that cold to us or an older v, puppies that young are still just sacks of skin and bone, with not much insulation. Perhaps a sweater might help. And while you've got that on him, you might see if a friend or a neighbor dog could join you on a walk and show your pup what walking is all about.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

It definitely could be the cold. Or maybe it's not the walking he hates, but rather, the leash. Some pups take longer to get used to it. You could try hooking his leash onto his collar at home, and letting him just drag it around for awhile (without a human being attached to the other end). Do that a few times and see if it helps. And get him a puppy sweater.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We got our Sadie when she was 14 or 15 weeks old. She absolutely refused to walk on a leash. Your baby is so young, give him time. Let him run around the yard and do his own thing for a few weeks and introduce it slowly. He'll probably be walking you in about 7-8 weeks time!


----------



## katy13 (Apr 29, 2014)

Ruby never really liked to walk, however she never sat down refusing to. At 10 months we are just now starting to get a slight tail wag when we go. We have tired everything really to encourage her. She always seemed to enjoy it once she was out, but the start is always rough. Now when she is out she has a blast (especially off lead). We did start doing more off lead to make it all more fun. That has seemed to help.


----------



## Cooper113 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi all! Thanks so much for the advice! I tried what Rbka said and carried him out and then said "let's go home." Whether he knows the word home (we use it a lot) or just knew that was the direction he came in, he RAN the whole way home. I had to lightly jog to keep up with him. Maybe we're just still building trust that going away means we always go back home. 

We're also letting him run around the house with his leash like mswhipple suggested since it's probably a combo.

Thanks again!


----------

